# South American planted COMMUNITY tank



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

2 apistos
10 green fire tetras
2 cory
2 baby plecos (will be moved to a 40 breeder when grow up)
Countless leopard(?) snails
1 horn snail
6 or 8 ghost shrimps



First picture: August-17-2020

Second picture: September-9-2020

















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritus-Ichthus (May 24, 2020)

Great looking tank, have you ever kept any smaller shrimp with the Apistos?


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Spiritus-Ichthus said:


> Great looking tank, have you ever kept any smaller shrimp with the Apistos?


Yes, ghost shrimps. However, I have been proliferating cherry shrimps in order to introduce them at my apistos ecosystems because the ghost shrimps are slowly disappearing due to parameters fluctuation for fish mating process. (My hope: cherry shrimp can adapt to countless parameters levels, so the survival rate will be higher) 

I have not noticed any type of aggression from apistos to shrimps, never. I have a nice and a great variety of live and dry food.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Spiritus-Ichthus said:


> Great looking tank, have you ever kept any smaller shrimp with the Apistos?


This is the biggest I've kept. No aggression whatsoever.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

The aquarium that started this discussion is no longer running. Last Saturday it started to leak and deteriorate. And I'm talking about the glass, not the plants, fish or substrate. The corner between the bottom and the left wall broke somehow, and at 3 am on Sunday, it started to leak out. 

First of all, I panicked.
Then I started to wake up the entire house by the noise of my panic.
On Wednesday, I bought a new tank and new stand and made this one in the picture, which is not finished.

I would like your advice if you have any to add in my anxiety. Thanks guys!
Pic 1 is the new tank
Pic 2 is the older tank on Sunday morning.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

